# [RESEAU]ping ok mais surf ko (résolu)

## befa

Bonjour,

je suis sur une gentoo fraichement installee (beryl aixgl) et j'ai un probleme.

mon interface eth0 est correctement configuree par DHCP. la preuve en est que je ping tout les sites. la resolution se fait bien.

voici mon mon interface

```
buster befa # ifconfig 

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:DC:E3:CC:E3  

          inet adr:192.168.1.20  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:966 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:127210 (124.2 Kb)  TX bytes:133570 (130.4 Kb)

          Interruption:217 Adresse de base:0xec00 

```

mes routes

```
buster befa # route -n

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

un ping

```
buster befa # ping linuxfr.org

PING linuxfr.org (212.27.33.225) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from a225.linuxfr.org (212.27.33.225): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=22.5 ms

64 bytes from a225.linuxfr.org (212.27.33.225): icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=20.1 ms

64 bytes from a225.linuxfr.org (212.27.33.225): icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=19.8 ms

--- linuxfr.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.832/20.822/22.521/1.217 ms

```

mais des que j'utilise un browser je n'y arrive pas sauf pour quelques sites (google et lefigaro, les seuls que j'ai teste par chance) j'ai fait le test avec firefox, konqueror et opera. 

quand je fais un wget voici la sortie :

```
buster befa # wget http://marco.ledsn.net/projet2.html

--01:18:49--  http://marco.ledsn.net/projet2.html

           => `projet2.html'

Résolution de marco.ledsn.net... 213.186.33.19

Connexion vers marco.ledsn.net|213.186.33.19|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...

```

idem, le ftp ne passe pas. la connexion semble se faire, mais il n'y a pas de listing du repertoire. impossible de connecter kopete. 

je precise qu'iptables ne tourne pas.

pour plus d'infos, voici le dmesg avec un grep sur sis

```

buster befa # dmesg | grep -i sis

[   17.543543] Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

[   17.543546] Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

[   18.433825] Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

[   18.930209] SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

[   18.930250] SIS5513: chipset revision 0

[   18.930252] SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[   18.930265] SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

[   68.566548] sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

[   68.582587] eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xec00, IRQ 217, 00:10:dc:e3:cc:e3.

[   72.166185] agpgart: Detected SiS 648 chipset

[   72.724712] sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x10c0

[  110.167078] agpgart: SiS delay workaround: giving bridge time to recover.

```

et voici le dmesg avec le grep sur l'irq 217

```

buster befa # dmesg | grep -i irq | grep -i 217

[   68.566625] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

[   68.582587] eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xec00, IRQ 217, 00:10:dc:e3:cc:e3.
```

j'ai note aussi ce message dans var/log/messages

```

Nov  5 04:35:55 buster [ 4243.263042] APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)Nov  5 06:40:04 buster [11673.759610] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Nov  5 07:15:05 buster [13770.179069] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)Nov  5 07:34:31 buster [14933.406814] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Nov  5 08:03:06 buster [16644.283221] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)Nov  5 08:08:17 buster [16954.565932] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Nov  5 08:09:04 buster [17001.204741] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)Nov  5 08:44:20 buster [19112.832507] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Nov  5 09:54:10 buster [23292.640412] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)Nov  5 10:01:02 buster [23703.397672] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

```

quelqu'un a une idee? car pas moi  :Sad: 

merci de m'avoir lu

----------

## truc

tu dois avoir un noyau de la séries 2.6.17, y'avait un thread qui trainait pour des problèmes similaires, 2sec je le cherche

[EDIT] Ouais bah je ne le trouve plus.. donc avant de te prendre la tête, essaies avec un noyau autre que 2.6.17, y'a peutêtre aussi un problème avec l'ipv6 si tu l'as mis, enfin je sais pas moua:)

----------

## netfab

 *truc wrote:*   

> tu dois avoir un noyau de la séries 2.6.17, y'avait un thread qui trainait pour des problèmes similaires, 2sec je le cherche

 

Tu parles de ceci ?

----------

## befa

bah de plus en plus strange...

j'ai une gentoo et ubuntu sur ma machine...

gentoo --> 2.6.18 

ubuntu --> 2.6.17 et aucun probleme...

dans tout les cas, je vais regarder ca et je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

A tout hasard, y a quoi dans ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf ?

Vu que tu as une ubuntu tu peux comparer entre les 2.

----------

## befa

DuF, tinquiete pour le resolve.conf, la translation se fait, sinon mon ping n'aboutirait pas  :Wink: 

ca y est le probleme est regle grace au line

la solution :

```
 echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

j'ai repris la conf du noyau 2.6.16

merci beaucoup a tous  :Wink: 

[mode=heureux]il a la banane le gars  :Smile: [/mode]

[EDIT]J'arrive pas a modifier le titre en resolu.... si quelqu'un pouvait le faire merci..et desole[/quote]

----------

## geekounet

 *befa wrote:*   

> [EDIT]J'arrive pas a modifier le titre en resolu.... si quelqu'un pouvait le faire merci..et desole

 

Il te suffit d'éditer ton premier post.  :Smile: 

----------

## befa

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *befa wrote:*   [EDIT]J'arrive pas a modifier le titre en resolu.... si quelqu'un pouvait le faire merci..et desole 
> 
> Il te suffit d'éditer ton premier post. 

 

je sais mais ca passe pas... je comprends pas pourquoi.... peut etre que le premier post est trop long...

faut que j'ouvre un autre sujet pour ca?  :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> la solution :
> 
> ```
> 
>  echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
> ...

 

salut,

Serait-ce possible d'avoir une petite explication ou a defaut un lien expliquant cette ligne barbare stp ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## befa

en fait il s'agit de la memoire alloué au buffer de reception

voila une petite explication beaucoup plus complete...et surtout ca sera mieux formule que par moi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tcp_rmem
> 
>     Il s'agit d'un vecteur de trois entiers : [min, défaut, max]. Ces paramètres sont utilisés par TCP pour régler la taille du buffer de réception. TCP ajuste dynamiquement la taille à partir de la valeur par défaut, dans l'intervalle de ces variables sysctls, en fonction de la mémoire disponible sur le système.
> ...

 

----------

## truc

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   tu dois avoir un noyau de la séries 2.6.17, y'avait un thread qui trainait pour des problèmes similaires, 2sec je le cherche 
> 
> Tu parles de ceci ?

 

C'était de ça dont je voulais parler  :Smile: 

++ pour l'explication ou la "lientation" de cette ligne barbare:)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *befa wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *befa wrote:*   [EDIT]J'arrive pas a modifier le titre en resolu.... si quelqu'un pouvait le faire merci..et desole 
> 
> Il te suffit d'éditer ton premier post.  
> 
> je sais mais ca passe pas... je comprends pas pourquoi.... peut etre que le premier post est trop long...
> ...

 

C'est fait  :Wink:  Mais bon c'est bizarre, tu devrais pouvoir éditer le titre sans problèmes

----------

## befa

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *befa wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *befa wrote:*   [EDIT]J'arrive pas a modifier le titre en resolu.... si quelqu'un pouvait le faire merci..et desole 
> 
> Il te suffit d'éditer ton premier post.  
> 
> je sais mais ca passe pas... je comprends pas pourquoi.... peut etre que le premier post est trop long...
> ...

 

merci kernelsensei... mais j'insiste, je peux citer mais modifier le premier post ca marche pas... j'ai essaye avec firefox et camino (sur ibook G4) et sur ma gentoo avec firefox....

je voulais mettre [RESOLU] ...mais c'est jamais passe....

----------

## ryo-san

ben mon vieux , fallait aller la chercher celle-la   :Laughing: 

merci.

----------

## l_arbalette

En plus de l'explication, pourrais-tu m'expliquer quel est le raisonnement, et la suite logique de déductions qui t'ont amené à trouver cette anomalie ? Parce que effectivement, il fallait la trouver celle-là !

A quelles valeurs étaient réglées ton /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem ? d'autant plus que c'est sur une Gentoo fraiche...j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ces valeurs n'étaient pas correctement réglées dès le départ, comme pour la majorité des gens ici !   :Wink: 

mais si tu n'as pas d'explications, tant pis...

----------

## befa

la premiere chose qui m'a alerte c'est la fenêtre TCP (tampon permettant daccumuler les paquets qui entrent dans la pile, sans avoir a les acquiter les uns apres les autres). de la je me suis dit que ca semblait ressembler a monprobleme, sachant que ce probleme existe sur les noyau 2.6.7, 2.6.17 et 2.6.18. mais apres avoir fait des recherches avec mon meilleur ami (a.k.a google) je me suis apercu que ce parametre n'etait pas la solution ideale tout au moins, pas LA solution (en effet c'est un peu comme un pansement sur une jambe de bois...  :Smile:  ) donc il fallait que je trouve autre chose tournant au niveau de cette fenetre ou qui pouvait s'en rapprocher. et c'est la que j'ai pense au parametres tcp. a savoir ici la taille du buffer. car la fenetre tcp ne peut etre reglee (elle ne peut etre que desactivee ou activee) et apres j'ai compare avec les valeurs de mon autre OS, et je l'ai modifie et ca a marche  :Smile:  . finalement la valeur posait probleme car elle etait bien trop grande. donc je l'ai diminue au parametre que j'avais sur mon autre os.

voila un peu comment j'ai fonctionne

----------

## titoucha

Je suis aussi étonné que @t-bow que tu aies ça sur un système tout neuf.

Pour information quel était la valeur qui n'était pas correcte, j'ai ces valeurs et tu remarques que la dernière est plus grande 

```
Ulysse pierrot # cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem

4096    87380   4194304

```

----------

